# LumiLED experience report and driver question for Samsung LED



## fibre (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm nursing my Paphs in shelves 60 cm x 120 cm. The light comes from two T5HO 6500K bulbs for each board. The distance between leaves and bulbs is from 20 to 40 cm (niveum and helenae get more light than the Complex Paphs). In addition some bulbs have an extra reflector. 

In 2015 I started to replace some of my T5HO bulbs with LumiLEDs in my basement. One LED stripe LUXEON XF-3535L 5700K (L235-5780AULM5JAI0) for two bulbs, this means 36 Watt instead of 104 Watt! Today I have about 10 boards of both variants. 



naoki said:


> Cool, it will be interesting how 5700K works with orchids. The emission spectrum of 5700K shows lots of blue. Note that the emission spectra are very different between florescent (several jugged peaks) vs LED (2 peaks). (...)


Naoki, the LEDs work very well! Paphs are growing and flowering well with the 5700K Luxeon. The only thing is that the plants on the borders of the shelf get significant less light than the ones in the center directly below the LED stripes. That's why I like to get other LED stripes next. 

Samsung LT-QB22A have an efficacy over 200 lm/W! They consume only 20 Watt per stripe. 
My only problem is that I don't know which driver is the right one for this LED stripes.
These are the characteristics of the LED: 
Operating Current (If): 450 - 900 mA
Operating Voltage (Vf): 41.6 - 46.1 Vdc (at 450 mA)
Power Consumption: 18.7 - 20.7 W

I like to use a MeanWell IP65 driver, but there isn't one that fits perfectly. Is it a possibility to take the MW LPC-60-1050 (1050mA, 9-48V, 50.4W) for two stripes parallel? 

It would be great if someone who knows these things better than me could help!
Thank you!


----------



## fibre (Dec 18, 2019)

I got excellent help here: 

http://orchidborealis.blogspot.com/search/label/LED

Thank you Naoki for your educative blog. I've learned all the things I liked to know about LED in an easy way. I didn't find the same information anywhere in the net as well explained as here.


----------



## naoki (Dec 20, 2019)

fibre, did you already buy the LED? If not, I think you should try Bridgelux EB-strip Gen 3 narrow strip. I think it is cheaper than Samsung Q (at least in the US).

The driver would work for your Q-series. Sorry for the delayed response. I was a bit busy last semester, and wasn't checking the forum frequently.


----------



## fibre (Dec 30, 2019)

naoki said:


> fibre, did you already buy the LED? If not, I think you should try Bridgelux EB-strip Gen 3 narrow strip. I think it is cheaper than Samsung Q (at least in the US).
> 
> The driver would work for your Q-series. Sorry for the delayed response. I was a bit busy last semester, and wasn't checking the forum frequently.



Thank you Naoki!
just the same for me: I don't check forums as frequently as before. 

In fact, after reading your blog I decided to buy *Bridgelux EB-strip Gen 3 narrow strips*! I will run *four* strips parallel with one driver (GPCP-60-1400, 20-42V). So one pair of LED-strips per board i.e. 2x 2600lm per board. This is more lm/board than with my Luxeon LumiLEDs (4600lm vs 5300lm) but they consume only 26Watt! What an improvement over the former T5HO bulbs which consume more than 100 Watt per board!

In addition I like to drive *six* strips parallel with one of these drivers to get very low output for the shelves with flasks in my lab. I'm not sure if this will work because the 100% nominal current for these Bridgelux EB-strips is 700mA (max. 1700mA!), but driven 6 parallel the current is only 234mA per strip. I don't know if this still works but I will see...

Thank you again, Naoki! Your blog is so helpful!


----------

